# Movies/Vicarious living



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been using movies to rip myself from my apathy/numbness/directionless depression...
Tonight I watched Garden State for the millionth time and then Speak. Both triggered SOME emotion.

What are some emotion-invoking and/or disturbing movies I should rent next?


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Now watch: buffalo 66, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, fear and loathing in las vegas, elephant man, waking life, and requiem for a dream.

You'll be straight after that.

Edit: Also....Taxi Driver, Pie (the mathematical symbol), one flew over the cuckoos nest, lost in translation, dancer in the dark (careful, this movie is brutal), fight club, monster, the life aquatic with steve zissou.

Sorry...escapism through movies is my specialty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Downfall, The machinist, The station agent, Jacobs ladder, House of sand and fog, Lost highway(The weirdest movie ever created on this side of the solar system)

Also...A better place, Stalingrad, When trumpets fade



> Edit: Also....Taxi Driver, Pie (the mathematical symbol), one flew over the cuckoos nest, lost in translation, dancer in the dark (careful, this movie is brutal), fight club, monster, the life aquatic with steve zissou.


One flew over the cuckoo's nest! What an amazing movie! Did you know that the stuttering character, who was nominated for an academy award for his role in the movie, is the voice of the killer doll Chucky?


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Was not aware of that. Thanks for the trivia  .

Also:

Blue Velvet, Mulholland Drive, The Big Lebowski, Dead Man (with Johnny Depp), Memento, Magnolia, I Heart Huckabees, Artificial Intelligence, 12 monkeys, Dark City, True Romance.

I win.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks scattered. You gave me a few more movies to put on my netflix que. They better be disturbing, or else i'll be pissed!

You listed alot of David Lynch movies. Man, Lost highway made Mullholand Drive and Blue Velvet look like Sesame Street. Eraserhead is up there too with it's weirdness. I think you could watch those films 1,000 times and still not know what the fuck is going on. Maybe I am just not intelligent enough.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Scattered: You have EXACTLY the same taste in movies as me. Dancer in the Dark, True Romance, Dead Man, Fear and Loathing in L/V, Requiem for a dream, Mullholland drive, 12 monkies, et. al, are incredible films. Bravo! And you like the Boards of Canada...doubly bravo!!!


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Scattered said:


> Now watch: buffalo 66, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, fear and loathing in las vegas, elephant man, waking life, and requiem for a dream.
> 
> You'll be straight after that.
> 
> ...


Damn can you imagine watching those movies in a row, that's some mind-bending shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

I recommended this on the other thread but watch "Crash" (2004). It melted my cold heart enough to cry twice and I know people who openly sobbed over that movie.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wise man say- always beware of men who only watch french, sub-titled, artsy films and who would rather die than admit to enjoying a Hollywood 'block buster.'  Saying that, I love all those films mentioned above, especially 'Requim for a Dream'. But I'm also wee-weeing in my pants about 'Return of the Sith' coming out on DVD today. !!!

I still say my 5 favourite films are: 'Alien', 'Heat', 'Fight Club', 'Requim for a Dream' and 'The Shawshank Redemption'. So OK, I'm a Hollywood whore with no discerning taste, but I don't care. 'Leon' and 'Se7en' and 'Manhunter' are also fighting for a place in the top 5.

Oh, and I want to have Gary Oldman's babies. I thought his acting performance in 'Bram Stokers Dracula' was astonishingly good. Or maybe he looked so good compared with Keanu Reeves astonishingly bad performance. How does that guy get away with it?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Name of the Rose.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Return of the Sith is the most godawful bullshit.

I like blockbusters as much as I like art films as long as they are well done.

Enjoy prententious movies:

Wages of Fear, I Stand Alone (another horribly brutal movie), Eyes without a Face, Ikiru, Solaris (NOT the remake), Dogville, Tetsuo the Iron Man, 3 Iron, The Beautiful Country, Last Life in the Universe, Spring Summer Winter Fall Spring


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Scattered said:


> Enjoy prententious movies:
> 
> Wages of Fear, I Stand Alone (another horribly brutal movie), Eyes without a Face, Ikiru, Solaris (NOT the remake), Dogville, Tetsuo the Iron Man, 3 Iron, The Beautiful Country, Last Life in the Universe, Spring Summer Winter Fall Spring


Other great pretentious movies...

Aguirre the Wrath of God - Simply the best.

Signs of Life (Not pretentious in the classical sense but also directed by Herzog. If you want a great film about spontaneous madness, get this...if you live in one of the few cities outside of Germany that carries it in a video store). This film i would simply describe as achingly beautiful if you like wallowing in torment and pain vicariously.

Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoise - Zany, wacky, profound...oh, and a tad pretentious.

A lot of Kryztof Kieslowski's films. The Ten Commandments set that he did...and Blue/White/Red...with the exception of a very few...great, great filmmaking.

The Seventh Sign (Probably the most pretentious of pretentious outside of Jean Cocteau and Jean Luc Godard (with the exception of Breathless, which was awesome, if for no other reason than Jean Seaburg walks around looking droolingly sexy)). Anyway, if there's something more pretentious than the protagonist playing chess with death, i don't know what it is. But still, a great movie in spite of it's "high art" schtick.

Any of the Dogma '95 films or whatever that little clique is that Lars Von Trier belongs to. Great movies...but yes, a little on the pretentious side.

Sleuth. The only english film in here...and it isn't so much pretentious as it is high brow. Michael Caine and Lawrence Olivier are the only two in the whole movie and most of the action takes place in one house, where the two play mind games against each other. You simply have to rent this.

Naked. Okay. The second english language film. But it had to be mentioned. More powerful before the turn of the millenium, but worth a watch nonetheless.

If you happen to be a masochist and are looking for strictly pretentious with flirtations of awful, may i suggest anything by either Michaelangelo Antonioni, Frederico Fellini or Peter Greenaway...and may i also suggest you bring a pillow. You'll thank me later.

s.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh yes, I saw L'Avventura. That was rough. Second only to Andrei Rublev by Tarkvosky. Talk about a borefest, however there were a few interesting scenes.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

pretentious films:

anything by luis bunuel. i just watched "that obscure object of my desire" and i fully enjoyed it but it was pretentious as hell! the lead woman was played by 2 women who looked nothing like each other. there wasn't even an attempt to explain why...


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> pretentious films:
> 
> anything by luis bunuel. i just watched "that obscure object of my desire" and i fully enjoyed it but it was pretentious as hell! the lead woman was played by 2 women who looked nothing like each other. there wasn't even an attempt to explain why...


Hey, the alternating, unexplained actresses - that was my favorite part of the movie! Doesn't something like that happen in Lost Highway, like someone wakes up and he's someone else, but no one seems to notice that anything is weird? A friend loaned that to me, but there are always too damned many kids around, so I haven't watched it yet. Dave Lynch + kids around - not so good.

Have you seen any of the silent films Luis B. did with Salvador Dali?

pretentious films: Caligula and Satyricon. I couldn't sit thru Caligula.

What is this thread about, anyway? I walked in at the end and was too lazy to look at the beginning.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Copies of copies of copies of copies. Each successive copy loses a small bit of definition until the end result is something completely unlike what was started with.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

with the risk of sounding pretentious myself, i actually saw the movie bunuel did with dali at a museum in madrid. they've got it playing on repeat every day. it's pretty creepy...there is a part where they show a razor blade cutting an eyeball open. i still shiver every time i think of it. come to think of it, lynch and bunuel have very similar styles.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I've seen and like a lot of these, haven't seen a lot of them too, especially the artsy ones. I'll have to find some alternative means of getting movies besides Blockbuster. Netflix(sp?) ... how's it work? I could definitely look it up...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Netflix...You can get 2 movies at a time for $13.00 a month. Don't confuse that for 2 movies a month; you can get as many as 30 movies a month for the same price, but you can only keep 2 at a time. You can keep them an unlimited amount of time, no late fees. I have an account, and it blows blockbuster away. The selection is 10 times better, and I pay alot less. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> with the risk of sounding pretentious myself, i actually saw the movie bunuel did with dali at a museum in madrid. they've got it playing on repeat every day. it's pretty creepy...there is a part where they show a razor blade cutting an eyeball open. i still shiver every time i think of it. come to think of it, lynch and bunuel have very similar styles.


If you want to watch surreal films that aren't at all pretentious, check out the short films done by Charles and Ray Eames. There's one that's about nothing more than cleaning a playground blacktop. It sounds boring as hell, but it's really cool.

Yeah, that razor to the eye bit gives me the willies too. That's a movie where it's much, much better to show up a bit late.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Netflix...You can get 2 movies at a time for $13.00 a month. Don't confuse that for 2 movies a month; you can get as many as 30 movies a month for the same price, but you can only keep 2 at a time. You can keep them an unlimited amount of time, no late fees. I have an account, and it blows blockbuster away. The selection is 10 times better, and I pay alot less. Highly recommended.


Yeah, isn't NetFlix the best? I got the perfect twin bill, "Tarnation" and Mystery Science Theatre's "Santa Claus Conquers the Martians" in the mail yesterday. I don't know which one to watch first.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

watch tarnation first and then MST3K so you don't kill yourself.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Netflix...You can get 2 movies at a time for $13.00 a month. Don't confuse that for 2 movies a month; you can get as many as 30 movies a month for the same price, but you can only keep 2 at a time. You can keep them an unlimited amount of time, no late fees. I have an account, and it blows blockbuster away. The selection is 10 times better, and I pay alot less. Highly recommended.


But don't you have to get them mailed to you or something?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, but it takes a day, two days at most, and that is rare for it to take 2 days.. If I wanted to, I could average get 6 movies, a week, but I average about 4.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Scattered said:


> watch tarnation first and then MST3K so you don't kill yourself.


Tarnation is that much of a light-hearted comedy, eh? For those of y'all (Scattered) who have seen it, do you think it's something my 13 year old daughter can see, or should I wait until she's asleep? I really have no idea what to expect. I've seen 'dysfunctional family' movies like 'Crumb' and 'Grey Gardens', and they weren't _too_ intense.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Its not like there are severed torsos flying through the air or anything. It's just psychologically disturbing to someone who is a hypochondriac when it comes to mental illness. Its difficult for me to seperate myself from whats going on onscreen because either I can relate to what I'm seeing or I have an extreme fear that I will become what I'm seeing (the schizophrenic mother). If you're young enough and don't give a shit about mental illness you might not care too much. It deals with very heavy topics though, I certainly wouldnt have wanted to see it at a young age.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

I just finished watching "The Machinist" and now I can't sleep. It messed my head up even more and I'm already going through abit of a rough spot. Yesterday on a school bus when I was dropping off my kids at school a 2nd grade boy had an epileptic seizure . Since I have some first aid I went on to assist. I had a bad experience at work ( where I also do first aid) in May 2005 with a gentlemen had drug/heart problems and he died while I was performing CPR. We're 1-2 hours to the nearest medical facilities so I performed this for a 1/2 hour or so and got quite a bit of vomit and blood in my mouth. He had Hep C. So far I don't. Anyways... This kid also had vomit everywhere and I started getting some major depersonalization. I watch the movie tonight and it's feels like everything is deja-vu, foggy, unreal. I thought the bus incident happened 4 days ago and am having a hard time believing when I was told it happened yesterday. If you've seen it what do you think that guy would of been diagnosed with? Post-traumatic, de-realization, Schizo, split- personality? Some, all or something totally different. Sorry if I'm all over the place and rambling on. I'm a little out of it.


----------

